# Rod Rack



## FishBone (Oct 11, 2004)

Rod rack I built for a friend.


----------



## bill (May 21, 2004)

Very cool!

You have made some really nice ones over the years. Thanks for sharing them


----------



## JS Fog (Sep 4, 2012)

very nice


----------

